# WIFI Airport étendu: lent, lent, lent



## MuffDiver (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Après m'être bien pris la tête et avoir retourné le problème dans tous les sens je me résous à poser la question sur le forum.

J'ai un réseau wifi 802.11n avec un Time Capsule comme borne principale. Comme la portée ne couvrait pas l'étage inférieur j'ai ajouté un Airport Extrême et l'ai configuré pour étendre le réseau.  Quand je suis à portée du Time Capsule tout fonctionne à merveille mais dès que je suis près de la borne Airport Extrême tout est lent à pleurer, je me crois retourné à 28bps !

Je n'arrive pas à trouver la cause de ce problème. J'ai le sentiment que ça pourrait être un problème hardware mais comment le prouver ?

Si vous avez des conseils, idées de réglages avancé, utilitaires de diagnostique... je suis volontiers preneur. 

Merci d'avance,

Loïc


----------



## leelou01 (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Si le signal sur ta borne "client "(extreme) est faible c'est peut être à cause des éléments extérieurs qui limitent le signal envoyé par la borne "maitre" (capsule). Tu peux éventuellement "étendre ton réseau" mais en raccordant ta borne extreme (port lan) à ta time capsule (port lan) avec un câble RJ45 catégorie 5e ou 6 (pour communiquer en gigabit).

Fait attention dans tes paramétrages et comme les petites bêtes sont sensibles n'hésite pas à les redémarrer une après l'autre. Il se peut que lorsque tu es proche de ta borne extreme, tu ne capte en fait que ta borne time capsule


----------



## MuffDiver (25 Septembre 2011)

leelou01 a dit:


> Fait attention dans tes paramétrages et comme les petites bêtes sont sensibles n'hésite pas à les redémarrer une après l'autre. Il se peut que lorsque tu es proche de ta borne extreme, tu ne capte en fait que ta borne time capsule



Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse. 

Impossible de câbler, trop loin.

Où puis-je trouver les paramètres sensibles pour le moment je n'ai que quelques paramètres standard dans Airport Utilities...

Je pensais aussi que je capte peut-être la Time Capsule au lieu de l'Extrême, est-ce paramétrable ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## leelou01 (25 Septembre 2011)

Je te conseille t'utiliser istumbler http://www.istumbler.net/index.html pour voir si tu as bien deux réseaux wifi ayant le même nom afin de voir si ta borne extreme émet bien un signal (et sa puissance).

Maintenant si ton signal est faible, c'est peut être que tes deux bornes sont trop éloignées...

Regarde ici pour plus d'informations: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4259?viewlocale=fr_FR ou http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4145?viewlocale=fr_FR

Bon courrage


----------

